
Americans Are Giving Made-in-China the Cold Shoulder: Bloomberg - ycombonator
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-17/what-do-americans-think-of-made-in-china-polling-latest
======
x86_64Ubuntu
How much do the results of this study matter in real-life? I remember as a
child they had a big "Buy American" push. It didn't work, mostly because
people aren't willing to pay the premium to buy American, and a company that
produces in the US will have to compete against a company that produces in
China with far less costs. That's not a realistic or winning solution to say
the least.

~~~
qeternity
It’s like all the faux-outrage over privacy violations by FB et al. When push
comes to shove, people don’t care enough and they’d rather have it free or
cheap.

------
jaimex2
I'd love to see a site curating products and where they are made. How much of
my iPhone is made in China?

~~~
tschwimmer
Old, but this article[0] shows that many of the components are made outside of
China. Final assembly happens in China.

[0] [https://www.lifewire.com/where-is-the-iphone-
made-1999503](https://www.lifewire.com/where-is-the-iphone-made-1999503)

------
djklanac
I hope to see a democratic China in my lifetime. Rationalize the “cold
shoulder” however you like. But the CCP has so much more than to answer for
beyond their self-interested COVID cover-up. Ask a Uighur Muslim who’s
fortunate enough to “graduate” from their re-education camp. Or maybe inquire
further with one of the untrustworthy who have been black listed by the social
credit system. There are so many reasons to give the CCP the cold shoulder.
It’s also fitting that this article comes out near the Tiananmen Square
massacre.

Like another posted earlier though: easier said than done.

~~~
mydongle
I wonder if we'll see the day where not buying made-in-china is now racism
against Chinese people. Anything goes in 2020 so it's possible!

~~~
cfu0
This confuses the notion of a people with that of a state, and supposes that
the sum of the people (or their majority) back the practices of the state.

Boycotting a 'Made in X' market is not inherently racist, as it doesn't
ascribe value judgments to the people of X. Instead, it promotes a bias
towards one economy rather than another, for the purpose of relocating profit
rather than because of ideological concerns.

So, if we do see an equation of 'Boycott Made in X' with racism against X,
then that will probably be reverse (State of X-run?) propaganda.

------
tomg
Easy to say; hard to do.

------
Terretta
Dollars to wontons the pollster’s pen was “Made in China”.

------
yumraj
I'm really interested in knowing Biden's position on China. So far I haven't
seen much, but could have also missed it.

~~~
AtomicOrbital
You can learn a lot from digging into why the CCP ( chinese communist party )
hates Trump and why the are doing everything they can to block him from
getting re-elected ... its really not about Biden's position or lack there of
its more about realizing the putative benefits of allowing Trump to push back
especially w.r.t. Intellectual Property theft which has been siphoning
trillions off past/present/future earnings not only in the US but in the West
generally

